# Can anyone identify this valve?



## jeepin4 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi all. I'm hoping someone can identify this valve/trim for me. Went to look at a job today so I can give them a price. The hot/cold is reversed, and it needs a new spout. There are no identifying markings on it, but it has a 1/4 turn cartridge. The off position is at 6:00 and the full hot is at 3:00. That leaves out Delta and Moen. It looks like a Kohler, but it has exposed screw holes in the cover plate. All the Kohler trims I have done have them hidden.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Intro


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like an intro was done, if so I believe I know the brand.

Replaced one last week with a Moen 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Maybe a pf


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Danze


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

The one I replaced was Pegasus

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like Home Depot JUNK. Next time pull the cover and feel the pipe. I bet "uncle bob" put the parts in upside down before you got there.
Dang it beat me by 3 minutes!!!!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Customer was happy with the finished product.

Could not believe I used drop clothes and cleaned up when I was done.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Plumbducky said:


> Customer was happy with the finished product. Could not believe I used drop clothes and cleaned up when I was done. Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


In my best Russian accent 
Everybody loves it when a plumber-
"Drop Clothes" and cleans up when their done.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like this?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

That is no doubt a price fister


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Nope, pegasus


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

You might have better luck pulling the cartridge to figure it out. Came across a Gerber shower valve I'd never seen before and could only figure out it was a Gerber by the cartridge.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm lucky, I have a guy at a supply house that can identify all for me. I send him pictures and get the that's a blah blah blah 1965, we got it!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

it looks nice. with the new rules, welcome to the forum. it looks nice.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> it looks nice. with the new rules, welcome to the forum. it looks nice.


Bahahaha


----------



## jeepin4 (Apr 13, 2016)

And the winner is.... Nobody!

Went to work on job today and pulled the trim plate off to take a better look. On the back of the plate is a sticker with a name and model number. Turns out this POS is from Menards. Not only can I not reverse hot and cold due to the design of the cartridge, menards service number told me it has been discontinued. 

Only option for the seller of this house is to pay me to open the wall, or give the buyer a credit.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

It's not pegasus???


----------

